# Je t'embrasse (à la fin d'une lettre ou d'un courriel)



## annesophiemg

Bonjour! je voudrais mettre a la fin d'un mail en anglais une formule équivalente à "je t'embrasse". Ce mail est destiné à un ami et je cherche une formule chaleureuse mais pas déplacée. Je ne veux pas utiliser "Cheers" qui me parrait trop impersonel, j'ai pensé à "Warmest wishes" mais là, j'ai peur que ce soit démesuré. Avez-vous une suggestion? Mille mercis

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Greyfriar

"Warmest wishes" is a very good way of ending your e-mail.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

hugs and kisses ? XOXO


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Je crois qu'on cherche l'équivalent anglais de _faire la bise_.
J'ai trouvé ça sur le site du Parlement canadien: _Voulez-vous qu'on vous donne le temps de vous faire la bise? Do you guys want time for a hug_?


----------



## annesophiemg

Merci, mais c'est n'est pas vraiment l'équivalent anglais de "faire la bise" que je cherchais, c'est plutôt l'équivalent de "je t'embrasse tendrement", c'est un contexte plus intime et chaleureux.

"warmest wishes" me parait plus approprié dans mon cas.

Je pense que "Love" peut me convenir! Peux-tu me préciser dans quel contexte on l'utilise?


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour!  Je ne dirai pas "love", c'est un peu fort.  "Warmest wishes" c'est bien mais un peu formel, ou "hugs" ou "hugs and kisses" si tu veux donner l'idée d'une bise.  Moi, je mettrais "Take care of yourself." Cheers!


----------



## laura007

Hugs and kisses est la forme la plus proche de je t'embrasse. Love  couvre amitié en général et la famille ...


----------



## annesophiemg

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## helene71

Hi,

I would like to know if it s common to use 'je t'embrasse' as a greeting at the end of an email. Is there any sexual hint? or it s just the french way?

Thank you


----------



## Beun

no sexual hint at all, it's very common


----------



## wesetters

Common, though best only to use to people you're relatively close to...


----------



## Beun

I'd say *very* close


----------



## helene71

Thanks. So to summarise, it s for someone very close without any sexual hint. But if it s from someone you re not that close to? I mean if it s from someone you want to be close to, but you don't know if the feeling is shared?


----------



## Kecha

"Bisous" is very common for non formal relations, even if you're not too close (yet).


----------



## Quaeitur

Beun said:


> I'd say *very* close



I disagree  Being friends or friendly acquaintances is enough. 

It is not suited for a business environnement though


----------



## Beun

Well I guess we'll have to disagree 
Personally, I would say it to any member of my family (close or not so close) but only to the friends I feel close to. "Friendly acquaintance" is far from enough for me, but I agree the boundary fades as one gets older


----------



## Lacuzon

helene71 said:


> Thanks. So to summarise, it s for someone very close without any sexual hint. But if it s from someone you re not that close to? I mean if it s from someone you want to be close to, but you don't know if the feeling is shared?



So It could be a way to try to be closer 

Did/Will you receive or send such a greeting?


----------



## frenchenglishart

What about when a male colleague uses it and we only started working intensively together a few days previously? Someone I didn't know before.


----------



## Michelvar

@frenchenglishart : it's not possible for us to say, it's very subtle and depends on how you both behaved during those intensive work sessions.

Anyway, just saying/writing this can't be considered as an assault. For instance, if you kiss each other on the cheek in the morning to say hello, saying "je t'embrasse" on the phone or in an email can be considered as just the same.

If you feel uncomfortable with it, just tell him.


----------



## merquiades

@frenchenglishart
I probably wouldn't write that to a colleague, especially if I just met them, but it probably means nothing.  If you feel uncomfortable with this in an email,  answer with something much less familiar or neutral like "À bientôt", or better yet "Cordialement" if you really want him to take the hint the familiarity is not wanted.


----------



## Nawaq

to my point of view, it's just a nice guy trying to make you feel welcomed, there's people like that, I know many of them (friends of my mother), they talk to you a few days and the next time you see them they kiss you and touch you a lot, -- maybe the guy is quite "_tactile_", he likes contact and such, so if I were you I wouldn't worry -- no matter if it's a girl or a guy to be honest -- doesn't really matter I think. if he starts getting too close though, tell him to stop but if it's just "je t'embrasse", I really wouldn't worry or wonder if it's "normal" or not.


----------



## Hatiku

What is the meaning of Je t embrasse when a man (ex lover) send a message and ending with Je t embrasse?


----------



## DEHER

L'anglais est beaucoup plus synthétique et le message en l'occurrence pourrait se terminer par :


LOVE


----------



## LART01

Hi and welcome to WR forums
It's just an affectionate term
You may end an email with "je t'embrasse" to a good friend, a relative etc..Doesn't imply or suggest that you are in love with this person
In English : Hugs/take care..Probably ending with "love" or "love you" would be for very close friends or family?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello Hatiku and welcome to the forums 

On top of what Lart01 has said, you can have a look at the dictionary entry (which you can find with the needed apostrophe):
je t'embrasse - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


*je t'embrasse* _expr_(salutation affectueuse) (_written_)love, with love _expr_take care _expr_(_to family member, romantic partner_)love you _expr_Je t'embrasse. À ce soir.

as well as other threads on the topic:
je t'embrasse (usage)
[…]


----------



## joelooc

What about: "yours affectionately"  ?


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

joelooc said:


> What about: "yours affectionately"  ?


That’s rather _formal _in BritE.


----------



## wildan1

In AE it's _affectionately _(no _yours_) and while it reflects a warm feeling, it is quite formal.

Something a female professor might use with a former student she liked a lot--not something between friends at all.


----------



## Hatiku

LART01 said:


> Hi and welcome to WR forums
> It's just an affectionate term
> You may end an email with "je t'embrasse" to a good friend, a relative etc..Doesn't imply or suggest that you are in love with this person
> In English : Hugs/take care..Probably ending with "love" or "love you" would be for very close friends or family?


Hi.. I recently just separated from my boyfriend. We still talk, so I am curious when he wrote a message to me and ending it with Je t embrasse. That’s why I ask in this forum. I know French people like to use “Bisous” every time they talk or write messages to friends whether men or women. What is the difference between bisou and Je t embrasse? How do you use them? Is bisou very common and casual like no affection involved? And for Je t embrasse, I saw a French friend post on her instagram status end with Je t embrasse. I am sorry, I want to know more about French language.☺️🙏 Thank you all, for your guidance.


----------



## Chimel

Hatiku said:


> What is the difference between bisou and Je t embrasse? How do you use them? Is bisou very common and casual like no affection involved.


"Bisous" is even more affectionate than "je t'embrasse", it is used for people you really love: your partner, parents, children, very close friends... People you really kiss in real life whereas "je t'embrasse" is more for people you would give a warm hug.

I wouldn't end a message to my best friend with "bisous" as I don't normally kiss him (we give each other a hug when we see each other - I mean except in corona times...), but I could do so with a very close female friend if I am sure there is no ambiguity in our relation.


----------



## Locape

@Hatiku, I don't know what you were expecting, but for me it means more 'Take care of yourself', as explained in #6, just friendly. If he had written 'Bisous', it would be something like 'Love' or 'XOXO'.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

It's common to write "_Bises_", sometimes whimsically spelled "_Bizzz_" (mentioned in #s 4-5-6), in letters/emails between friends who have no romantic feelings for each other, too.


----------



## Topsie

Welcome to the forum @Hatiku 
In your case, communicating with an ex and signing "bisous", "biz(z)" or "je t'embrasse" just shows that you're still friends and can remain affectionate. Now if he had written "je t'embrasse _partout_", that would be a different matter...


----------



## Hatiku

Topsie said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hatiku
> In your case, communicating with an ex and signing "bisous", "biz(z)" or "je t'embrasse" just shows that you're still friends and can remain affectionate. Now if he had written "je t'embrasse _partout_", that would be a different matter...


Thank you for this explanation. The reason why I asked because I want to really understand the language and the culture of French. All my ex’ friends send messages to him or he replied them with “bisous”. And my good friend (a lady) sent messages to me end with “bisous” too. I think bisous is for good friends and family. But Je t’embrasse is new to me and I only received that from my ex. I don't want to misinterpret or misunderstanding. This forum is good. Thank you for your help!🙏🥰🤗


----------

